# HP ProCurve 2626 - VLAN



## Sniperkiki (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello!

I guess this is the right place for this topic (protocols and routing).


I got one HP ProCurve 2626 J4900C at location A
and I got another HP ProCurve 2626 J4900C at location B.


Location A:
Switch got VLAN1 and VLAN2, I made VLAN2 on port 21 (I dont know what to chose Tagged, Untagged or Auto).

Location B:
Switch got VLAN1 and VLAN2, I made VLAN2 on ports 17-19 (Also I dont know what to chose Tagged, Untagged or Auto).

My question is because I want to make separate network for guests and workers.

Since I made VLAN2 on same ID on both switches, is it possible to make that device that is connected on Location A on port 21 that it's in local with devices on Location B on ports 17-18?

Hope you know what I mean?

Current settings:
Location A:
http://ss.kikimon.net/fVkkgyN.png

Location B:
http://ss.kikimon.net/GZFydVI.png


----------



## LS21 (Apr 1, 2012)

My advice would be to start with two brand new VLANS i.e. VLAN 10 and VLAN 11.

For ports where host devices are attached it should be set to 'untagged' and for trunk ports (ports that connect to other trunk ports) it should be set to tagged. So, for example I have 4 PCs on VLAN 10 which are connected to ports 1-4, each of these ports would be untagged. I have 2 servers on VLAN 11 connected to ports 5 and 6, these would be untagged for the 11 VLAN. On port 23 I have a link to my layer 3 device which is going to do my inter-vlan routing for me (my router), this port will be tagged for each VLAN I want to trunk to my router. I also have another switch connected to port 22, this switch also partakes in my VLAN environment. Port 22 will also be a tagged port. 

Think of trunk ports as the gateway out of the switch for the VLANs.


----------



## Sniperkiki (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry but I didnt understud you clearly.

Detail infos:

A Building:
1 Switch:
Port 5 - Internet
Port 6 - Internet2
Port 10 - Server1
Port 11 - Server2
Port 25 - Optical link to B building.

B Building:
1 Switch:
Port 25 - Optical Link with A building
Port 1-10 - Office computers
Port 15 - WifiRouter1
Port 16 - WifiRouter2

If I set up VLAN5 on A Switch on port 6, and if I set up VLAN5 (same ID) on B Switch on ports 15-16 will those wifirouters be in local network with Internet2 conection?

If yes, how can I do that?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

all vlans must exist on the trunked ports [port 25 on each switch]
these should be tagged
vlans on switch A and B should be untagged [if I recall my HP correctly]
if you put the wifi routers and the internet2 ports in the same vlan they will not have access to the other vlans.


----------



## Sniperkiki (Jan 21, 2011)

Could you just point me on how to set those trunked ports?

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You enable all vlans on port 25 on both switches


----------



## Sniperkiki (Jan 21, 2011)

Ohh thanks! But what about that settings Tagged, Untagged, Auto? What are those? What should I chose?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

usually the vlans going thru the trunks are tagged. The vlans on the ports are untagged. This should be covered in the switches documentation.


----------



## Sniperkiki (Jan 21, 2011)

I will check switch documentation more closely 

Thanks so much for assistance


----------



## Sniperkiki (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry but I would have one more question!

If i setup VLANs on switch, let's say VLAN with ID 5 is wireless, and on my access point for wireless if I set VLAN with ID 5 will they be in same network?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you shouldn't need to do any vlan configuration with the AP. It will be on what ever vlan you have assigned to the port it connects to.


----------

